# Secluded Beaches in NC



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm coming down to North Carolina for Memorial Day weekend and was lookin to do some shark fishing but I want to do it from a beach where there won't be tons of people there. Does anyone know a brag where I could do this?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Merritt123 said:


> I'm coming down to North Carolina for Memorial Day weekend and was lookin to do some shark fishing but I want to do it from a beach where there won't be tons of people there. Does anyone know a brag where I could do this?


....getting to the water ANYWHERE these days is the challenge....trillion out of staters are noW IN STATERS....ITS THICK EVERYWHERE!!!..ALL THE TIME.....BE FOREWARNED!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Merritt123 said:


> I'm coming down to North Carolina for Memorial Day weekend and was lookin to do some shark fishing but I want to do it from a beach where there won't be tons of people there. Does anyone know a brag where I could do this?


 Finding a "secluded" beach anywhere on Memorial Day is almost impossible... You can probably find one with some room,but there will be a few here on Hatteras that you can fish without TONS of folks. I know of at least one that wouldn't be terrible.. Can't say exactly where this is because it is my son's shark spot...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Finding a "secluded" beach anywhere on Memorial Day is almost impossible... You can probably find one with some room,but there will be a few here on Hatteras that you can fish without TONS of folks. I know of at least one that wouldn't be terrible.. Can't say exactly where this is because it is my son's shark spot...


I'm hoping to find a bit of room that weekend. Staying in 1 of your units.


----------



## ERICBREGMAN (Jun 1, 2014)

You may not find a secluded beach...but if you are going to a beach where everyone is fishing and not swimming , then you should be able to yak some baits out or cast shark baits without a problem. Unless you plan on fishing at night which should allow for more space.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

To each his own but releasing sharks where everyone else is fishing for drum, cobia, any kind of edible fish kills the bite. Lots of people use the excuse we are taging them. Trash fish are trash fish whether they have a wire tie or not. Just my two cents

Not meant for the original poster we all catch them by accident


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kurazy kracka said:


> I'm hoping to find a bit of room that weekend. Staying in 1 of your units.


 I think we can recommend a few places,none will be secluded.. Not as crowded though...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> To each his own but releasing sharks where everyone else is fishing for drum, cobia, any kind of edible fish kills the bite. Lots of people use the excuse we are taging them. Trash fish are trash fish whether they have a wire tie or not. Just my two cents
> 
> Not meant for the original poster we all catch them by accident


 Why do you say "trash Fish"? They [sharks] are very edible as you put it! I got nothing against cobia/drum though, They make great bait! Some of us actually fish for them! My 2 cents worth.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Never been to the south end of Fort Fisher during Memorial day, but it shouldn't be too crowded. If it is, then a short walk down on the Bald Head side of the boundary line between the two should should give you fishing room. 4WHD only and a $12 daily fee. Here's a link to the regs http://www.ncparks.gov/Visit/parks/fofi/rules.php Bald Head allows alcohol on their beaches so if you are on their side of the "fence" you "might" be legal in that regard. Never tested my theory though so be governed accordingly.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I think we can recommend a few places,none will be secluded.. Not as crowded though...


sounds good I appreciate it. I assume the point is a total mess that weekend?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kurazy kracka said:


> sounds good I appreciate it. I assume the point is a total mess that weekend?


 It will be closed to driving.. IF you can find a spot at the part that is open,do so.... Get with Jody and myself,we'll do what we can to help you...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> It will be closed to driving.. IF you can find a spot at the part that is open,do so.... Get with Jody and myself,we'll do what we can to help you...


Sounds good. long as we get into some fish I'll be happy haha.


----------

